# Advice Sought On Lens Filters



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Itâ€™s a few years since I had a full camera outfit so Iâ€™m a bit out of touch with whatâ€™s available. Iâ€™m looking for filters, mainly for lens protection but also for a bit of image enhancement. From what I have read a Skylight (1A or 1B ?) or a circular polarising might fit the bill. (Iâ€™m sure I have almost a full set of Cokin effects filters in the attic somewhere)

PGâ€™s photography hints and tips pointed me to ephotozine.com which has a lot of useful reading and suggests that B+W is the Rolls Royce of filters if affordable. On the Jessopâ€™s website the Skylight ones are affordable, and the polarising at a push. I used to take it for granted that Hoya was the market standard (if not leader) in the field. Probably my biggest concern is losing too much picture quality.

I seem to recall always having a skylight filter attached to my old fashioned lenses and switching to a polarising if needed.

There is definitely some photographic knowledge (and professionalism) on this forum so any comments/views would be appreciated.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

For film cameras a skylight was the most sensible thing to use because it corrected for the colour shift brought about by UV rays, protected the lens from scratches and only slightly reduced the amount of light getting through the lens. I used to then screw additional filters to the front of that.

Digital cameras now have automatic colour balance but the other reasons to have a skylight are just as valid. I wouldn't use a polarising filter unless you need one for a particular shot. They greatly reduce light transmission and because they are plastic can affect the sharpness of your pictures.

Toby


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I use a circular polarising filter for outdoor shots (which I prefer since the greater light gives you so much more latitude). Since these are so expensive, I use a UV filter to protect the polariser. Indoors, I use nothing and generally set my camera WB to 'Auto'. If the camera judges incorrectly, it's a simple matter to correct the cast in Photoshop.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Absolutely definately positively use a skylight/haze/UV whatever you want to call it on your lenses, it just isnt worth the risk not to!

I have never put a lens on a camera without protection over the element and it has saved me thousands over the years I am sure, I have replaced filters many times because of water damage/ oil mist / salt / just plain shitty dirt! Had the front element been contaminated by those...forget it.....throw the lens away.

Always buy the best you can, and try not to put more than one on at once.....the more air to glass surfaces you have the problem with flare and sharpness compounds incredibly!

Best regards David


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Robert,

I think a UV or Skylight 1A would be the best bet for simple lens protection. I wouldn't use a circular polarizer though for that purpose. However, it's brilliant for a whole lot of other situations to add depth of colour and to cut out glare. There are 2 types of polarizers, namely linear and circular polarizers.With modern digital SLRs, it would be better to get the latter. Brandwise, Hoya, B&W, Hama, Cokin are excellent generally but I've also used Kood, Jessops ones without any problems. You can buy them off e-bay for half the price compared to those in the shops. For certain ultra-wide angle lenses, it would be advisable to get som thin/ low-profile ones.

regards,

andy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A UV mulitcoated for everyday has no factor to it, a polarizer to saturate your colors takes up to 2.5 stops. A skylight filter is good if you wish to add a color cast to a picture and it will add a color cast, they are tinted.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

If you want the best quality, and I'm assuming you're using the very best lenses already:

Hoya Pro-1 series have 12 layers of multicoating on the UV and sky filters, and slim 3mm metal mounts which won't vignette even on an 18mm lens. Pro-1 digital series are further refined with non-reflective finish on mounts and black paint around the edge of the glass to reduce internal reflections.

B+W are famed for the quality of the optical glass in their filters. They have an MRC range (Multi Resistant Coating) with 4 layers of multicoating plus a layer of dust and water resisting coating (If you get rain on them it's supposed to run off without leaving any marks - sort of non-stick).

Prices for most of these are around Â£20-25 for 52mm sizes up to about Â£40 for 72mm filters.

All the stuff I do on my film cameras gets digitised, so I have plain UV's on all my lenses as I can correct the colour afterwards. The only other filter I always carry is a polariser.


----------

